# Zusätzliche Lüfter: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Ed.



## Tarkant (20. Juli 2013)

*Zusätzliche Lüfter: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Ed.*

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir das Gehäuse Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition kaufen (+ Netzteil be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W) und die optionalen Lüfterplätze belegen. Ich weiß leider nicht welche Lüfter sich dafür eignen.

In meinem alten Gehäuse hatte ich 2x 120mm in der Front und 1x 120mm Hinten. Ich möchte, dass der Rechner mit dem neuen Gehäuse möglichst leise bleibt aber auch weiterhin gut gekühlt wird.

Wenn die beiden eingebauten 140mm Lüfter gut sind, würde ich Sie im Gehäuse belassen und die beiden freien Plätze (unten 140mm und vorne 120mm) mit zusätzlichen Lüftern belegen.

Was schlagt ihr mir vor? Welche Lüfter soll ich nehmen? 

Vielen Dank!

Grüße
Tarkant


----------



## RAMTrinity (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zusätzliche Lüfter: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Ed.*

Solltest komplett neue nehmen zu empfehlen sind be quiets oder enermax habe ich zum Beispiel!  Dann noch ne gummi matte zwischen Lüfter und rahmen damit die Vibrationen nicht übertragen werden fertig


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zusätzliche Lüfter: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Ed.*

Das von dir genannte Case ist schon "ab Werk" auf geringe Lautstärke getrimmt. Deswegen halte ich die Empfehlung meines Vorposters in Sachen neue Luffis für Quark  Wenn du die Hardware nicht extrem übertakten oder Crossfire/SLI nutzen willst, reichen die verbauten Quirle auch gut aus um die Hardware zu kühlen. 

Gruß


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zusätzliche Lüfter: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Ed.*

Im R4 sind schon zwei brauchbare 140er Propeller drinne, wenn die mit 7 V laufen sind die auch recht leise.


----------



## RAMTrinity (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zusätzliche Lüfter: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Ed.*

Ich habe das auch auf oc betrieb gesehen ! Da ich selber mit luft oc und die Lüfter alle +7v betreibe! Für gute temps.

Wenn du an keinem oc betrieb interessiert bist muss ich dem poster mit dem quark recht geben!


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zusätzliche Lüfter: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Ed.*

Wenn du gute Kühlung und gleichzeitig einen recht leisen Betrieb möchtest, kann ich dir das R2 an`s Herz legen:


Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das bringt 3 vorinstallierte Luffis mit und auf 5-7V (Lüftersteuerung) ist es sehr ruhig. Kann ich aus erster Hand bestätigen Wenn man zudem gleich beim Kauf auf leise Komponenten achtet, ist ein gedämmtes Case meist unnötig, zudem sind die Temps besser.

Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zusätzliche Lüfter: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Ed.*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wenn du gute Kühlung und gleichzeitig einen recht leisen Betrieb möchtest, kann ich dir das R2 an`s Herz legen:
> 
> 
> Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...




da kann ich facehugger 1000% zustimmen 

und dazu diese Luffis 2x sind extreme leise und schick

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h, 20dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zusätzliche Lüfter: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Ed.*

Da würd ich lieber langsamere nehmen.
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab davon vier Stück in meinem R4, ungedrosselt und die sind super leise.


----------



## Tarkant (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zusätzliche Lüfter: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Ed.*

Super, danke für die Vorschläge!

Ich möchte bei beim R4 PCGH bleiben. Ich würde mir nach aktuellem Stand einen 140mm Lüfter für den zweiten Platz in der Front holen: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm
Mit 17 € nicht der günstigste, aber laut Test ziemlich gut.

OC mache ich mit CPU + GPU ja schon (siehe Sign.). Soll dann auch demnächste eine neue Grafikkarte einziehen (verm. 770).


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juli 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da würd ich lieber langsamere nehmen.
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Hab davon vier Stück in meinem R4, ungedrosselt und die sind super leise.



Hatte die 120mm davon im alten Gehäuse ....sind auch nicht leiser.....die pk 2 sind ja auch gedrosselt


----------



## Abductee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zusätzliche Lüfter: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Ed.*

Ich denk mir immer, wofür muss ich die Lüfter drosseln?
Das ich Kühlreserven hab, die ich akustisch eh nicht ertragen will?
Ich würd da lieber den Lüfter mit der passenden Drehzahl kaufen, so erspar ich mir eine Lüftersteuerung, bzw. Adapter und kann sie überall anstecken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juli 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich denk mir immer, wofür muss ich die Lüfter drosseln?
> Das ich Kühlreserven hab, die ich akustisch eh nicht ertragen will?
> Ich würd da lieber den Lüfter mit der passenden Drehzahl kaufen, so erspar ich mir eine Lüftersteuerung, bzw. Adapter und kann sie überall anstecken.



Benchen ...... und halt Reserven


----------



## Shyn (21. Juli 2013)

Hab mir das Gehäuse auch vor ein paar Monaten geholt und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Die beiden mit gelieferten Lüfter wurden in der Front montiert, ein zusätzlicher im Heck (hab einen mit etwas mehr Durchsatz gekauft), beide Festplattenkäfige hab ich weg gelassen, da nicht benötigt ( stören nur den Luftstrom  )

Funzt ganz gut,hab meistens die 7V angesteuert. Selbst auf 12V noch recht angenehm,rauscht halt etwas mehr ( sitz ca. 60cm weg vom Gehäuse) und die temps sind auch super (3770k/hd7970). Für mehr Infos einfach fragen.

Shyn


----------

